# ask a guy who likes fat chicks



## exile in thighville (Dec 12, 2008)

[email protected]

send this to everyone you know, ESPECIALLY people outside of the community or who aren't sympathetic to fat. i'm not even fucking kidding.

coming 2009...


----------



## kayrae (Dec 12, 2008)

oh, I thought we were just going to ask questions here. Is this a new column you're working on? And for what publication?


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 12, 2008)

yes and tba


----------



## kayrae (Dec 12, 2008)

This failed writer is jealous. Congratulations.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 13, 2008)

that's a really cool idea.

*thinks of people to give link to*


----------



## olwen (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm sure it would be an interesting column. Good luck with it Dan.


----------



## Observer (Dec 13, 2008)

OK, here's the biggest issue of most single FAs

"How does a FA approach a new BBW and show interest in a way that gets past the reservations that have been inbred by our society?"

I know what my answer has historicallly been to this question but I'm suggesting yuo might want to use and reply to it.


----------



## goodthings (Dec 13, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> [email protected]
> 
> send this to everyone you know, ESPECIALLY people outside of the community or who aren't sympathetic to fat. i'm not even fucking kidding.
> 
> coming 2009...



Hi, I am not sure what to send to others...Just the email?


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 13, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm not even fucking kidding.


Nah. Pardon me if I hesitate to send this e-mail link to friends and relatives who need to be edumicated about the many fine qualities of us fat women. Methinx the best form of fat activism is to set a positive example, and statements like this aren't exactly my idea of eloquence.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 13, 2008)

Dear Guy Who Likes Fat Chicks,

Why is it that bellies are so beautiful?

Sincerely,

-Frisky in Frisco


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 13, 2008)

TallFatSue said:


> Nah. Pardon me if I hesitate to send this e-mail link to friends and relatives who need to be edumicated about the many fine qualities of us fat women. Methinx the best form of fat activism is to set a positive example, and statements like this aren't exactly my idea of eloquence.



Positive /= eloquent.

And this isn't activism per se...the object is to downplay the preachier qualities of that notion and casualize stuff. It's a very, very biased column by a guy who likes fat chicks, not an instruction manual.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 13, 2008)

goodthings said:


> Hi, I am not sure what to send to others...Just the email?



The email and suggestion to ask questions or spread it to others, thanks.


----------



## TotallyReal (Dec 13, 2008)

Dear guy who likes fat chicks,

How do I unlock the R-Cannon Upgrade for Use in two-player mode.

Thanks in advance


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 13, 2008)

Observer said:


> OK, here's the biggest issue of most single FAs
> 
> "How does a FA approach a new BBW and show interest in a way that gets past the reservations that have been inbred by our society?"
> 
> I know what my answer has historicallly been to this question but I'm suggesting yuo might want to use and reply to it.



Good start, thanks.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 13, 2008)

well MEthinks it's a fucking killer idea. 
but will it be a running column or like a one-time deal?
cause i'm thinking maybe the range of questions might be a bit limited.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 13, 2008)

elle camino said:


> well MEthinks it's a fucking killer idea.
> but will it be a running column or like a one-time deal?
> cause i'm thinking maybe the range of questions might be a bit limited.



Running column and I want to see how long I can keep it going. I think the range will become less limited the more unsympathetic people who respond.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 13, 2008)

word. well best of luck with it, and here's hoping its not an inbox full of "so....why fat chicks?" every day.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 13, 2008)

elle camino said:


> word. well best of luck with it, and here's hoping its not an inbox full of "so....why fat chicks?" every day.



an inbox full of anything is a start


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2008)

Dear aguywholikesfatchicks,

Why do so many FAs seem afraid to ask SSBBWs out in person? I always get hit on online, but in person, unless I'm at a BBW bash, it rarely happens. Is it my personality, is my ass just too freaking big, or are many just giant pussies? What's up?


----------



## olwen (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey Aguywholikesfatchicks, 

What's the deal with all this fruit business? Why DO straight male FAs seem to like pear shapes soooo much? I get it, but I don't get it. Know what I mean?


----------



## Tragdor (Dec 14, 2008)

How do you type with boxing gloves on?


----------



## goodthings (Dec 14, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> The email and suggestion to ask questions or spread it to others, thanks.



thanks sorry I am a bit slow at times


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe spread the word around fat blogland. Many, many, many fat-hating hipster trolls seem to hang out there. Kate Harding's blog is lousy with them. And I'm assuming that's the crowd you're trying to reach. Good luck. Sounds like an interesting project.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 14, 2008)

olwen said:


> Hey Aguywholikesfatchicks,
> 
> What's the deal with all this fruit business? Why DO straight male FAs seem to like pear shapes soooo much? I get it, but I don't get it. Know what I mean?



Any man can like a booty, but it takes a _real_ man to love a belly.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 14, 2008)

a note: i'm not sure how i feel about using community terms (such as SSBBW) in these yet. considering the audience is going to be universal and i'll be trying to project to people who largely do not know the tip of the iceberg, i'll be putting it in as easy-to-grasp terms as possible. ex: it's not called "ask an fa." so i'm not sure if more community-insular questions will make the cut. i'm not saying they won't, but terms like ssbbw may be reworded if they are. i'm aiming for something my non-fa friends can read and understand (and be interested in) while still being made aware of fatiquette, stereotypes, myth debunking, factoids...and the lack of eloquence is because no one likes preaching. feeder questions are off-limits for the time being too. keep asking though, these are good.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 14, 2008)

Tragdor said:


> How do you type with boxing gloves on?



cut holes for your fingers


----------



## olwen (Dec 14, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> a note: i'm not sure how i feel about using community terms (such as SSBBW) in these yet. considering the audience is going to be universal and i'll be trying to project to people who largely do not know the tip of the iceberg, i'll be putting it in as easy-to-grasp terms as possible. ex: it's not called "ask an fa." so i'm not sure if more community-insular questions will make the cut. i'm not saying they won't, but terms like ssbbw may be reworded if they are. i'm aiming for something my non-fa friends can read and understand (and be interested in) while still being made aware of fatiquette, stereotypes, myth debunking, factoids...and the lack of eloquence is because no one likes preaching. feeder questions are off-limits for the time being too. keep asking though, these are good.



Then maybe a good question for the uninitiated would be: 

"How do I know if I like fat girls?" or "What do I do if I like a fat girl?" Those Seem like pretty basic questions, no?


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 14, 2008)

Those are great ones honestly. I'll enjoy answering them because while most of us here know the deal with fattiquette (not hiding y'all from our friends, making sure restaurants have comfortable seating, etc), I'm interested in the idea of an unfamiliar audience that mostly knows fat girls as easy pickups or consolation prizes seeing all these thought-out "rules"


----------



## Friday (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Dec 14, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dear aguywholikesfatchicks,
> 
> Why do so many FAs seem afraid to ask SSBBWs out in person? I always get hit on online, but in person, unless I'm at a BBW bash, it rarely happens. Is it my personality, is my ass just too freaking big, or are many just giant pussies? What's up?




I LOVE this question. And I totally agree. I feel like it's almost impossible for me to get asked out in person. So, I'm curious of what the answer is to this question, too! :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> a note: i'm not sure how i feel about using community terms (such as SSBBW) in these yet. considering the audience is going to be universal and i'll be trying to project to people who largely do not know the tip of the iceberg, i'll be putting it in as easy-to-grasp terms as possible. ex: it's not called "ask an fa." so i'm not sure if more community-insular questions will make the cut. i'm not saying they won't, but terms like ssbbw may be reworded if they are. i'm aiming for something my non-fa friends can read and understand (and be interested in) while still being made aware of fatiquette, stereotypes, myth debunking, factoids...and the lack of eloquence is because no one likes preaching. feeder questions are off-limits for the time being too. keep asking though, these are good.


No, I genuinely wanted an answer to my question.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 14, 2008)

Y'know, Exile, this isn't a bad idea. I might have to send this to some people I know outside the community. Just one question, though. When you get this up and running, may I have permission to post some of this on my blog (whenever I have the time to update it, lol)?


----------



## Adrian (Dec 14, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Any man can like a booty, but it takes a _real_ man to love a belly.


Many FA's are more dynamic than that, and as such are able to love BBWs who are "apple shaped", "T-shaped" or, "pear-shaped." They simply love BBW's and or SSBBW's.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 14, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Any man can like a booty, but it takes a _real_ man to love a belly.


OBJECTION! Apples are still fruits!


----------



## Mishty (Dec 14, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> OBJECTION! Apples are still fruits!



Yeah yeah I know.... 

But I was just 'sayin.....


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 14, 2008)

Adrian said:


> Many FA's are more dynamic than that, and as such are able to love BBWs who are "apple shaped", "T-shaped" or, "pear-shaped." They simply love BBW's and or SSBBW's.



..."hourglass". just sayin'


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 14, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> ..."hourglass". just sayin'








Calabash squash?

Also, are you opposed to 'plant' questions... that is, questions we have an answer to, but which we might like to see answered in such a column?


----------



## Mishty (Dec 14, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> ..."hourglass". just sayin'



I like "hourglass" more than "pear".... I'm a complete apple and love the taste of pears so 'effin much, and for some reason I feel guilty for not liking apples as much. Not loyal to my shape.....:doh:


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 14, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Y'know, Exile, this isn't a bad idea. I might have to send this to some people I know outside the community. Just one question, though. When you get this up and running, may I have permission to post some of this on my blog (whenever I have the time to update it, lol)?



you can link to it and quote me...


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 14, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> No, I genuinely wanted an answer to my question.



Your ass is just too freakin' big.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 15, 2008)

Good to know.


----------



## olwen (Dec 15, 2008)

It just hit me. EIT, is your column going to be like the 'ask a mexican' one? I've only read it once, so I'm not quite so sure what the point of that column is, but I was wondering just the same?


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 15, 2008)

olwen said:


> It just hit me. EIT, is your column going to be like the 'ask a mexican' one? I've only read it once, so I'm not quite so sure what the point of that column is, but I was wondering just the same?



yeah except mine won't suck and be unfunny


----------



## olwen (Dec 15, 2008)

Ah, It all makes sense now.  I look forward to it, and if you never get it in an already established publication, you could just start a blog.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Dear Guy Who Likes Fat Chicks,
> 
> Why is it that bellies are so beautiful?
> 
> ...


 
dear ff,

i got your belly right here...





olwen said:


> Hey Aguywholikesfatchicks,
> 
> What's the deal with all this fruit business? Why DO straight male FAs seem to like pear shapes soooo much? I get it, but I don't get it. Know what I mean?


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Dec 16, 2008)

Need and illustration or two?

Good luck with it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 16, 2008)

olwen said:


> Ah, It all makes sense now.  I look forward to it, and if you never get it in an already established publication, you could just start a blog.



oh do you mean like this


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, I hope everyone knows that this is not me speaking, but rather me channeling what I imagine a "typical" guy might ask.

Dear Askaguywholikesfatchicks-

So Dude, are you serious or what? Is this a joke? I mean really, would you ever consider actually f**king a fat chick if you weren't drunk and hard up? Cause we all know the fattys like to give it up. Really dude, I want to know.

A Muscular Jock who looks like John Gotti's grandson


----------



## Adrian (Dec 16, 2008)

Adrian said:


> Many FA's are more dynamic than that, and as such are able to love BBWs who are "apple shaped", "T-shaped" or, "pear-shaped." They simply love BBW's and or SSBBW's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I STAND CORRECTED! -Adrian


----------



## olwen (Dec 16, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> oh do you mean like this



Hey, yeah, but you know, with more words and stuff.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 17, 2008)

olwen said:


> Hey, yeah, but you know, with more words and stuff.



that's where y'all come innn


----------



## kayrae (Dec 17, 2008)

Dear askaguywholikesfatchicks,

Let me ask the obvious: Why do you like fat chicks? If we're going to start somewhere, it might as well be here. 

Sincerely, 
a fat chick


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 17, 2008)

Dear guywho,

I think I like fat women, but they seem dangerous. I'm too young to die. Help?

~Hip In Toledo


----------



## furious styles (Dec 17, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Dear guywho,
> 
> I think I like fat women, but they seem dangerous. I'm too young to die. Help?
> 
> ~Hip In Toledo



i have also heard this. can i be killed if they roll over onto me during sleep?

- curious in calcutta


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to admit....I am rather confused and not sure the heck this thread is about?????


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 17, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have to admit....I am rather confused and not sure the heck this thread is about?????



Greenie, I'm a little confused, too. But I think basically it's an ad.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Dec 18, 2008)

I think is is a really great Idea, I wish I had thought of it myself. I'm thinking about making a blog full of Q and As only. 

have you thought about using blogging site for this kinda thing like blogspot etc..? I'm interested in help ya. Maybe I could be Asktheotherdudewholovesfatchicks.com lol


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 18, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have to admit....I am rather confused and not sure the heck this thread is about?????



I'm starting an advice/Q&A blog in January called Ask a Guy Who Likes Fat Chicks and I need Qs.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 18, 2008)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> have you thought about using blogging site for this kinda thing like blogspot etc..?



scroll uppppp


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 18, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I'm starting an advice/Q&A blog in January called Ask a Guy Who Likes Fat Chicks and I need Qs.



Ohhhhhh thank you! 


Q. Is it easy for you to tell when a fat woman is feeling insecure upon a first meeting? Have any been able to hide it well, at first?


----------



## chubbychaser48 (Dec 19, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dear aguywholikesfatchicks,
> 
> Why do so many FAs seem afraid to ask SSBBWs out in person? I always get hit on online, but in person, unless I'm at a BBW bash, it rarely happens. Is it my personality, is my ass just too freaking big, or are many just giant pussies? What's up?



Um excuse me, but I dont think there IS such a thing as an ass thats too big


----------



## Victim (Dec 19, 2008)

chubbychaser48 said:


> Um excuse me, but I dont think there IS such a thing as an ass thats too big



You don't read Hyde Park much, do you?


----------



## Aireman (Dec 20, 2008)

chubbychaser48 said:


> Um excuse me, but I dont think there IS such a thing as an ass thats too big



Ummm... You have never met a lawyer?


----------



## Ash (Dec 20, 2008)

I think Dan is looking for questions that a person who is attracted to thin or average-sized people would ask. For instance, what would your friend from college ask when he found out you like fat chicks? What would your sister ask if you were dating an FA? He's aiming to explain this stuff to the outside world and make fat admiration less like a secret society and more like the preference (or maybe orientation) that it is. 

Like this:

"Is this because you think you can't do any better?"
"What do you find attractive about fat girls?"
"Do thin/average/athletic girls do anything for you?"
"Is it a fetish?"
"Is it because fat girls are easy?"
"What about the health aspects?"


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm so excited to see this once it gets up and running.


----------



## olwen (Dec 20, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I think Dan is looking for questions that a person who is attracted to thin or average-sized people would ask. For instance, what would your friend from college ask when he found out you like fat chicks? What would your sister ask if you were dating an FA? He's aiming to explain this stuff to the outside world and make fat admiration less like a secret society and more like the preference (or maybe orientation) that it is.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...




I've got a few more:

"Is it true that fat girls are better at giving bj's than normal chicks?" (A question I've actually been asked before.)
"What he hell is wrong with you?"
"Don't you know fat girls are gross?"
"What's the best way to get a fat girl to put out?"


----------



## fa_foo (Dec 20, 2008)

ho ho ho, when i first saw this headline, i thought it might be a new onion column. i love when the onion does these, and to do one where its "ask a guy who likes fat chicks" would be teh coolest.

http://www.theonion.com/content/node/37408
http://www.theonion.com/content/node/37346
http://origin.theonion.com/content/node/37418

happy holidays,
foo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2008)

olwen said:


> I've got a few more:
> 
> 
> "What's the best way to get a fat girl to put out?"



I think Dan should answer this one as 
"Spend lots and lots of money on her....wine and dine her for six months or so and *then* try to get to first base"

Works for me anyway......... 


If they're stupid enough to have to ask.....they deserve it


----------



## Adrian (Dec 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think Dan should answer this one as
> "Spend lots and lots of money on her....wine and dine her for six months or so and *then* try to get to first base"


The old fashion means of becoming a 'friend' first, later a relationship then, lover.

Adrian


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2008)

Adrian said:


> The old fashion means of becoming a 'friend' first, later a relationship then, lover.
> 
> Adrian



Yeah, best all around just to make him wait


----------



## Adrian (Dec 20, 2008)

Adrian said:


> The old fashion means of becoming a 'friend' first, later a relationship then, lover. -Adrian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF.... his is looking at the long range picture, that won't be a problem.

This takes me back to when I was young, gas was 25¢/gal, Cleveland Browns went to the NFL Championship game (pre-superbowl) after a 9-win 3-loss season!

Adrian


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2008)

Adrian said:


> IF.... his is looking at the long range picture, that won't be a problem.
> 
> This takes me back to when I was young, gas was 25¢/gal, Cleveland Browns went to the NFL Championship game (pre-superbowl) after a 9-win 3-loss season!
> 
> Adrian




If he sees fat girls as being dramatically different than others and has to ask a stupid question, then I'm sure he cannot see much of the picture at all as his head is lodged firmly up his arse 


But you are correct....best way to spot a quick hit kind of guy.....don't sleep with him on the first date


----------



## olwen (Dec 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If he sees fat girls as being dramatically different than others and has to ask a stupid question, then I'm sure he cannot see much of the picture at all as his head is lodged firmly up his arse
> 
> 
> But you are correct....best way to spot a quick hit kind of guy.....don't sleep with him on the first date



Greenie, but you know there will be guys stupid enough to ask....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2008)

olwen said:


> Greenie, but you know there will be guys stupid enough to ask....




Yes indeed......and let's just hope that he's also stupid enough to do what I advised


----------



## olwen (Dec 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yes indeed......and let's just hope that he's also stupid enough to do what I advised



LOL. Yes. It would be interesting to read Dan's answer to a question like that....


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think Dan should answer this one as
> "Spend lots and lots of money on her....wine and dine her for six months or so and *then* try to get to first base"



this can't possibly be true because i'm like third world poor and you can infer the rest


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 23, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I think Dan is looking for questions that a person who is attracted to thin or average-sized people would ask. For instance, what would your friend from college ask when he found out you like fat chicks? What would your sister ask if you were dating an FA? He's aiming to explain this stuff to the outside world and make fat admiration less like a secret society and more like the preference (or maybe orientation) that it is.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...



thanks, and yeah. i'll field pretty much anything, but mostly stuff that would perk up a general audience's genuine intrigue for a subculture that they either don't know exists or sees as a bunch of pervs manipulating desperate people.


----------



## truebebeblue (Dec 23, 2008)

you fucking wish. 




mfdoom said:


> i have also heard this. can i be killed if they roll over onto me during sleep?
> 
> - curious in calcutta


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 23, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> this can't possibly be true because i'm like third world poor and you can infer the rest




Lol, that wasn't meant as a serious response for a serious FA. It was meant as a joke for those stupid enough to ask such an offensive question to begin with.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, that wasn't meant as a serious response for a serious FA. It was meant as a joke for those stupid enough to ask such an offensive question to begin with.



re: offensive - do yourself a favor and do not search the word "generous" in craigslist's casual encounters section.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> re: offensive - do yourself a favor and do not search the word "generous" in craigslist's casual encounters section.




No worries, I don't search that place at all. I have one simple ad up there with some disclaimer about having to be a gentleman. They can come to me....and then there is a whole heck of a lot of weeding to do still from that pile :doh:
But believe it or not, I have had some nice dates with guys that really do like fat women off of there....so it's all worth it for me


----------



## fiore (Dec 27, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> a note: i'm not sure how i feel about using community terms (such as SSBBW) in these yet. considering the audience is going to be universal and i'll be trying to project to people who largely do not know the tip of the iceberg, i'll be putting it in as easy-to-grasp terms as possible. ex: it's not called "ask an fa." so i'm not sure if more community-insular questions will make the cut. i'm not saying they won't, but terms like ssbbw may be reworded if they are. i'm aiming for something my non-fa friends can read and understand (and be interested in) while still being made aware of fatiquette, stereotypes, myth debunking, factoids...and the lack of eloquence is because no one likes preaching. feeder questions are off-limits for the time being too. keep asking though, these are good.



I don't know how worried you need to be about that - have you ever read Dan Savage's column? He uses community-specific slang words and abbreviations all the time - he's even made up plenty of his own! You need a sex thesaurus (sexthaurus?) just to get through it!


----------



## altered states (Dec 28, 2008)

dear guy who likes fat chicks,

Is there a strip club in the NYC area that 1) regularly features fat chicks, or at least women on the chunky side of the spectrum, and where - important - 2) I won't be stabbed?

yours truly,
tres huevos


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Dec 28, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> dear guy who likes fat chicks,
> 
> Is there a strip club in the NYC area that 1) regularly features fat chicks, or at least women on the chunky side of the spectrum, and where - important - 2) I won't be stabbed?
> 
> ...





Epic question. 

Mr.mango you win sir.


----------



## altered states (Dec 30, 2008)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Epic question.
> 
> Mr.mango you win sir.



Huh? Mango-schmango. Listen - that was a serious damn question!

By the way, nice blog. I believe the Zapruder film has had less serious scrutiny than you've given the Adipositivity site, for which I commend you.


----------



## benzdiesel (Jan 2, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dear aguywholikesfatchicks,
> 
> Why do so many FAs seem afraid to ask SSBBWs out in person? I always get hit on online, but in person, unless I'm at a BBW bash, it rarely happens. Is it my personality, is my ass just too freaking big, or are many just giant pussies? What's up?





Fluffy51888 said:


> I LOVE this question. And I totally agree. I feel like it's almost impossible for me to get asked out in person. So, I'm curious of what the answer is to this question, too! :happy:



I can't imagine you being "impossible to get asked out in person"... maybe they're just having trouble working up the nerve to ask out ANYBODY. In other words, maybe it's not a FA-asking-BBW issue, just a person-asking-another-living-breathing-person issue. At least in my case that'd explain it, just general "not-good-at-handling-big-emotional-things syndrome" :doh:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 2, 2009)

Think about it...the non-bi-sizual FAs severely limit their dating pool, and thus severely limit their experience. Thus, you have FAs who come across as nervous freshmen stumbling over themselves asking someone to prom for the first time.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 3, 2009)

fiore said:


> I don't know how worried you need to be about that - have you ever read Dan Savage's column? He uses community-specific slang words and abbreviations all the time - he's even made up plenty of his own! You need a sex thesaurus (sexthaurus?) just to get through it!



Dan Savage is the model for mine, so yes. But he has the luxury of an audience and I don't. They're willing to look up things and I would need to grab people's attention. Gnomic language only adds to the farfetchedness of it being a Fat Column made to entice Unfat People. I'm also aiming for something more mainstream than his column, so I want all terms used to be as removed and least obscure as possible.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 3, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> dear guy who likes fat chicks,
> 
> Is there a strip club in the NYC area that 1) regularly features fat chicks, or at least women on the chunky side of the spectrum, and where - important - 2) I won't be stabbed?
> 
> ...



This is a good question and I intend to uh, research this in full.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 3, 2009)

benzdiesel said:


> I can't imagine you being "impossible to get asked out in person"... maybe they're just having trouble working up the nerve to ask out ANYBODY. In other words, maybe it's not a FA-asking-BBW issue, just a person-asking-another-living-breathing-person issue. At least in my case that'd explain it, just general "not-good-at-handling-big-emotional-things syndrome" :doh:



Yeah, and she's talking about why it happens _a lot_, and at BBW events.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 3, 2009)

dear askaguywholikesfatchicks, 

when is the first column coming out?

wondering fat girl


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 3, 2009)

kayrae said:


> dear askaguywholikesfatchicks,
> 
> when is the first column coming out?
> 
> wondering fat girl



chinese democracy of blogs


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 3, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> chinese democracy of blogs



Let's just hope it's better than Axel Rose's latest stuff.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 3, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Let's just hope it's better than Axel Rose's latest stuff.



that album is totally good stop hatin


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 3, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> that album is totally good stop hatin



I heard the title track- I honestly didn't think that it was that great. It wasn't bad, and a lot of it was pretty good, but I was very... unsatisfied, I suppose, is the right word.


----------



## altered states (Jan 4, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> This is a good question and I intend to uh, research this in full.



Let me know if you need an assistant for your research. I'll cover your drinks as long as you agree to go inside these places first. I heard of a place just over the border in Yonkers that sounds promising but it's a heavy scene, no pun intended.


----------



## altered states (Jan 4, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I heard the title track- I honestly didn't think that it was that great. It wasn't bad, and a lot of it was pretty good, but I was very... unsatisfied, I suppose, is the right word.



Had Axl released The White Album, New Day Rising, and Led Zep II all at once it wouldn't have satisfied me after that long.


----------



## olwen (Jan 4, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Let me know if you need an assistant for your research. I'll cover your drinks as long as you agree to go inside these places first. I heard of a place just over the border in Yonkers that sounds promising but it's a heavy scene, no pun intended.



You will probably have to go to a place that features all black dancers. I remember going to one years ago in the bronx where there were some plump dancers. It's too bad we're not in hotlanta. I bet there would be an abundance (pun intended) of fat strippers there.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 7, 2009)

http://askaguywholikesfatchicks.blogspot.com

And we're live. Please show appreciation by leaving comments _on the blog_.


----------



## fiore (Jan 7, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> dear guy who likes fat chicks,
> 
> Is there a strip club in the NYC area that 1) regularly features fat chicks, or at least women on the chunky side of the spectrum, and where - important - 2) I won't be stabbed?
> 
> ...



Yes there is, and it's called my bedroom. BOOYAH


----------



## altered states (Jan 9, 2009)

olwen said:


> You will probably have to go to a place that features all black dancers. I remember going to one years ago in the bronx where there were some plump dancers. It's too bad we're not in hotlanta. I bet there would be an abundance (pun intended) of fat strippers there.



As I suspected, yeah. Black men are more evolved when it comes to appreciating female beauty, as are Latinos. I wonder if the Bronx place you went is actually the mythical Yonkers place I've heard of. I look so much like a cop though (white-ethnic, brick shithouse build, facial hair) that I wonder what kind of reception I'll get. The whole not-getting-stabbed thing.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 9, 2009)

Very flattered my question gets answered first. Ha!


----------



## olwen (Jan 9, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> As I suspected, yeah. Black men are more evolved when it comes to appreciating female beauty, as are Latinos. I wonder if the Bronx place you went is actually the mythical Yonkers place I've heard of. I look so much like a cop though (white-ethnic, brick shithouse build, facial hair) that I wonder what kind of reception I'll get. The whole not-getting-stabbed thing.



...uhm...I wouldn't say black men are more evolved when it comes to beauty...I've been rejected by black guys because of my size, but I do note that black guys hit on me more than any other race, but I just figure it's cause I'm black too. To some extent, size is part of our culture in this country and always has been it seems....is it evolution or the result of centuries of near starvation? I dunno. 

I went to that place 10? years ago with friends. My friend's boyfriend was going there to be in a rap contest I think, and she and I hung out in the dressing room with the dancers since all the men felt we were safer there I think. My memories are a little fuzzy, but I do remember lots of naked glittery boobies and ample behinds since it was the first time I'd ever knew it was possible for big girls to be strippers, but I'm afraid I don't remember the name of the place or how we got there. It could have been the same place.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 9, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> evolved



loaded wording; for one thing fat admiration could be seen as an outdated style considering the popularity of fatness meaning wealth in older days.

(i do actually believe fatness will come back as the norm for beauty but "evolved" just implies that people into skinnies are trogdolytes and that's totally intolerant)


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Jan 10, 2009)

olwen said:


> ...uhm...I wouldn't say black men are more evolved when it comes to beauty...I've been rejected by black guys because of my size, but I do note that black guys hit on me more than any other race, but I just figure it's cause I'm black too.



I do have to say black men are about the only guys that hit on me and I'm white. Not that it proves anything, just in my world it seems black men like bigger women. (No hate please.)


----------



## altered states (Jan 10, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> loaded wording; for one thing fat admiration could be seen as an outdated style considering the popularity of fatness meaning wealth in older days.
> 
> (i do actually believe fatness will come back as the norm for beauty but "evolved" just implies that people into skinnies are trogdolytes and that's totally intolerant)



Yeah, I was kidding, not writing a manifesto or anything. I was elevating people who agree with me.


----------



## altered states (Jan 10, 2009)

olwen said:


> ...uhm...I wouldn't say black men are more evolved when it comes to beauty...I've been rejected by black guys because of my size, but I do note that black guys hit on me more than any other race, but I just figure it's cause I'm black too. To some extent, size is part of our culture in this country and always has been it seems....is it evolution or the result of centuries of near starvation? I dunno.



I was kidding about the "evolved" part. However, I'm not black but I've lived in both majority black and mixed communities and my observation is that black men tend to be attracted to larger women as compared with whites. I admit I could be totally off base, as there may be a lot of social factors involved. Maybe white guys are just more repressed about it? And yes, this doesn't mean ALL black men. But 9 times out of 10, when a hot fat chick walks down the street, it's me and the black (and latino) guys staring and the white guys not giving a shit.

thighville - a topic for the blog, non?


----------



## olwen (Jan 10, 2009)

URTalking2Jenn said:


> I do have to say black men are about the only guys that hit on me and I'm white. Not that it proves anything, just in my world it seems black men like bigger women. (No hate please.)



Oh, don't get me wrong, I'm not hating. For as many black guys that hit on me, trust me, there are just as many who for whom I am not their type. I'm just being real here...the rejections sure felt real...



tres huevos said:


> I was kidding about the "evolved" part. However, I'm not black but I've lived in both majority black and mixed communities and my observation is that black men tend to be attracted to larger women as compared with whites. I admit I could be totally off base, as there may be a lot of social factors involved. Maybe white guys are just more repressed about it? And yes, this doesn't mean ALL black men. But 9 times out of 10, when a hot fat chick walks down the street, it's me and the black (and latino) guys staring and the white guys not giving a shit.
> 
> thighville - a topic for the blog, non?



My theory is, I really do think the racial numbers are probably equal, it's just that it's somehow more acceptable for minorities to like the thing that seems a little left of center. I think you're right in that many more white guys are repressed about it. At the same time...it also seems more acceptable for black women to be plump (but not huge) than it is for white women, for the same sort of reasons it's okay for black men to like plump women, but not okay for white men....The venus hottentot comes to mind....Black and latina women tend to have bigger booties, lips, and hips than white women, and at one time in western society we were seen as a freak show - The jungle bunny all white men had to stay away from and all white women had to beware of for fear they'd steal their men. No self respecting white man would admit he preferred the jungle bunny over his socially acceptable upstanding victorian white wife. 

I think a lot of people like to date within their race, (I like all races, and I've taken heat from other blacks for that) so in that regard it makes sense that blacks and latinos would appreciate the curves more. I wonder if it were the other way around - if white women were the ones who tended to be curvier then would we both be saying that white men stare more than black men?

So I don't think the numbers of both blacks and nonblack men who like fat women are skewed, I just think it's more acceptable for one group to express that like than it is for the other....I know it sounds fucked up but I think this is yet another legacy of long standing racial prejudice, particularly in this country. I don't think the image of a black/latina woman's body as a sexual freak show is quite over and done with in this country. Are we done talking about J-Lo's bootie yet? 

I think it's a good question to ask too:

Dear Askaguywhollikesfatchikcs, 

Why do blacks and latinos like fat women more than white guys do?



I hope I haven't derailed this thread too much.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 10, 2009)

olwen said:


> My theory is, I really do think the racial numbers are probably equal, it's just that it's somehow more acceptable for minorities to like the thing that seems a little left of center. I think you're right in that many more white guys are repressed about it.
> [snip]



The number of white/black/latino/etc. guys who hit on me is equal. But I do agree that white guys seem to have more issues/shame about it. Not all of them certainly, but more.


----------



## altered states (Jan 10, 2009)

olwen said:


> My theory is, I really do think the racial numbers are probably equal, it's just that it's somehow more acceptable for minorities to like the thing that seems a little left of center. I think you're right in that many more white guys are repressed about it. At the same time...it also seems more acceptable for black women to be plump (but not huge) than it is for white women, for the same sort of reasons it's okay for black men to like plump women, but not okay for white men....The venus hottentot comes to mind....Black and latina women tend to have bigger booties, lips, and hips than white women, and at one time in western society we were seen as a freak show - The jungle bunny all white men had to stay away from and all white women had to beware of for fear they'd steal their men. No self respecting white man would admit he preferred the jungle bunny over his socially acceptable upstanding victorian white wife.
> 
> I think a lot of people like to date within their race, (I like all races, and I've taken heat from other blacks for that) so in that regard it makes sense that blacks and latinos would appreciate the curves more. I wonder if it were the other way around - if white women were the ones who tended to be curvier then would we both be saying that white men stare more than black men?
> 
> So I don't think the numbers of both blacks and nonblack men who like fat women are skewed, I just think it's more acceptable for one group to express that like than it is for the other....I know it sounds fucked up but I think this is yet another legacy of long standing racial prejudice, particularly in this country. I don't think the image of a black/latina woman's body as a sexual freak show is quite over and done with in this country. Are we done talking about J-Lo's bootie yet?



I don't know about that (the part about the numbers being equal among races). My white, male friends and relatives, representing at least a few different demographics, genuinely seem to prefer thinner women. Many will openly state a preference for curvier women than Hollywood or certainly the fashion industry puts forth, but even then, we're talking about women perhaps 120 pounds rather than 105. Women 180, 200, 300 pounds just don't exist in their sexual universe. Okay, true, they could by lying - in mixed company I've been guilty of the sin of omission by nodding my head that Yes, Skinny Sexpot Du Jour is indeed the hottest thing on earth, and not pointing out that really I prefer women 2, 3, and 4 times her size. But I don't get that sense. When men talk about women with other men there's a real visceral feeling that's put forth there that's hard to fake.

On the other hand, I regularly see black men in my neighborhood openly gawking and trying to chat up much larger women. I've heard many black comedians make reference to liking larger women (including such white no-nos as stretchmarks and cellulite). I've looked at black porn and the women are larger. Black TV shows and movies usually feature larger women (and men for that matter) as normal, sexual beings rather than "fat characters." Is this only because it's permitted in black culture to do so? I don't think so. I think that it's exactly because black women are "made" to be bigger that that is the standard that's learned by young boys, and also passed down from other generations. Black culture being separate from the greater society, they have developed their own culture of beauty and attraction, based on what's in front of them. It makes sense to me. 

There's also the argument to be made that poorer women no matter what race tend to be heavier, and as blacks are disproportionately poorer compared to whites this is reflected in a larger way throughout black culture. I guess the test would be to go to Appalachia and look at poor white communities and see if standards of sexual attraction are different than with middle class whites. Also, as Americans are getting heavier in general, will the standards be rewritten as the current young generation gets older and begins manipulating society...?

Of course, as an FA at odds with my culture, I find it incredibly odd to think that attraction could be a learned behavior. I feel I prefer fat women instinctively, in my bones, but then maybe I just don't know myself. 



olwen said:


> I hope I haven't derailed this thread too much.



Ah, who cares.


----------



## altered states (Jan 10, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> The number of white/black/latino/etc. guys who hit on me is equal. But I do agree that white guys seem to have more issues/shame about it. Not all of them certainly, but more.



White guys are more neurotic about everything, I'll grant you that.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jan 10, 2009)

olwen said:


> My theory is, I really do think the racial numbers are probably equal, it's just that it's somehow more acceptable for minorities to like the thing that seems a little left of center.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



My own take is that the higher prevelance of FAs among blacks is genetic, and then this higher percentage shapes the culture so that the preference is more acceptable, hence less shame. I have always considered my own preference more hereditary than anything else; it manifested itself in my awareness far too early for any alternative to make much sense to me. Being of African descent, I can tell you that I have heard Africans with little or no exposure/sense of connection to African-American culture make very similar statements about their size preference as what women on this board report hearing on the streets of the U.S. So I think it's preference shaping culture, rather than the other way around. This might also explain the ambivalence that s&f and others have noted in some ethnicities when it comes to fat attraction. It's easier (and more comfortable) to be a vocal when your experience is that 1 in 10 people agree with you, rather than 1 in 50 (Those are completely arbitrary numbers).


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 10, 2009)

Good point, K. Rep coming your way, sir.

I also find myself approached (in person) by far more African-American and Latino men.


----------



## olwen (Jan 10, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> My own take is that the higher prevelance of FAs among blacks is genetic, and then this higher percentage shapes the culture so that the preference is more acceptable, hence less shame. I have always considered my own preference more hereditary than anything else; it manifested itself in my awareness far too early for any alternative to make much sense to me. Being of African descent, I can tell you that I have heard Africans with little or no exposure/sense of connection to African-American culture make very similar statements about their size preference as what women on this board report hearing on the streets of the U.S. So I think it's preference shaping culture, rather than the other way around. This might also explain the ambivalence that s&f and others have noted in some ethnicities when it comes to fat attraction. It's easier (and more comfortable) to be a vocal when your experience is that 1 in 10 people agree with you, rather than 1 in 50 (Those are completely arbitrary numbers).



Makes sense. Something to think about.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 11, 2009)

http://askaguywholikesfatchicks.blogspot.com

Got to olwen's pear question today. Finally starting to get some mail! Keep it rolling, people.

I'm gonna do some research on this fat strip club situation and race/preference.


----------



## olwen (Jan 11, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> http://askaguywholikesfatchicks.blogspot.com
> 
> Got to olwen's pear question today. Finally starting to get some mail! Keep it rolling, people.
> 
> I'm gonna do some research on this fat strip club situation and race/preference.



The answer from the research dude doesn't surprise me, but the comment you made after that was cool. I look forward to more entries.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 11, 2009)

The photo on the top of your blog is just awesome. It is artistic and sexy and I absolutely LOVE it!!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 12, 2009)

DumbAssBunny said:


> The photo on the top of your blog is just awesome. It is artistic and sexy and I absolutely LOVE it!!!



Thank the photographer.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 24, 2009)

ack, i promise to get to another update today. don't let this stop cold! keep em flowing, it's not like you people have lives.


----------



## butch (Jan 24, 2009)

like the blog-great work! If I think of a question, I'll send it your way.


I feel like throwing a wrench into the race/preference discussion. I read a study once that showed black men prefered larger asses and hips, yes, but that overall their size preference for women was no more than a few inches larger than the preferences of white men ( the study used college aged men and women, white and black, all straight, to find out what their body preferences were). Which reminds me of "Baby Got Back"-the women Sir Mix-A-Lot sings about are not fat at all, and yet everyone seems to think a larger ass equals big fattie, and think his song praises fat girls.

Also, here's a tough one, if fat is more valued in certain racial/ethnic cultures, then why is there this cultural trope out there that suggests black men prefer fat white women over fat black women?

Also, why is body size less of any issue in queer female communities, supposedly? is that biology over environment, too?

I'm asking questions not to antagonize or discredit anyone's theories, but because I think the discussion is a good one, and needs to be explored more. Sorry if this is a thread hijack, but the posts already on this topic have been too good for me to ignore!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 24, 2009)

butch said:


> like the blog-great work! If I think of a question, I'll send it your way.
> 
> 
> I feel like throwing a wrench into the race/preference discussion. I read a study once that showed black men prefered larger asses and hips, yes, but that overall their size preference for women was no more than a few inches larger than the preferences of white men ( the study used college aged men and women, white and black, all straight, to find out what their body preferences were). Which reminds me of "Baby Got Back"-the women Sir Mix-A-Lot sings about are not fat at all, and yet everyone seems to think a larger ass equals big fattie, and think his song praises fat girls.
> ...



can you post the study link, thanks


----------



## olwen (Jan 24, 2009)

butch said:


> like the blog-great work! If I think of a question, I'll send it your way.
> 
> 
> I feel like throwing a wrench into the race/preference discussion. I read a study once that showed black men prefered larger asses and hips, yes, but that overall their size preference for women was no more than a few inches larger than the preferences of white men ( the study used college aged men and women, white and black, all straight, to find out what their body preferences were). Which reminds me of "Baby Got Back"-the women Sir Mix-A-Lot sings about are not fat at all, and yet everyone seems to think a larger ass equals big fattie, and think his song praises fat girls.
> ...




Butch, I've wondered the same thing too about how a big bootie or big hips automatically makes a woman fat when that doesn't always seem to be the case. It's driven me to distraction trying to figure that one out. I date all races, so I don't care what race black men choose to date, but I hear this complaint from my relatives and friends both fat and thin about how it seems like black men prefer white women to them and no matter the size they think it's cause they're either too fat or too independent. Honestly, I'd bet socio-economic status has a lot to do with such preferences too: would a black man who has a high status job want to be with a woman who couldn't be a trophy wife/girlfriend, and if so, then she can't be fat regardless of whether or not he would prefer a fatter woman.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 24, 2009)

I was thinking you should feature a "fatty of the month."


----------



## butch (Jan 24, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> can you post the study link, thanks



I don't think you can get it online, but here is the citation:


Jackson, Linda A., and Olivia D. McGill. Body Type Preferences and Body Characteristics Associated with Attractive and Unattractive Bodies by African Americans and Anglo Americans. Sex Roles 35.5/6 (1996): 295-307.


----------



## butch (Jan 24, 2009)

olwen said:


> Butch, I've wondered the same thing too about how a big bootie or big hips automatically makes a woman fat when that doesn't always seem to be the case. It's driven me to distraction trying to figure that one out. I date all races, so I don't care what race black men choose to date, but I hear this complaint from my relatives and friends both fat and thin about how it seems like black men prefer white women to them and no matter the size they think it's cause they're either too fat or too independent. Honestly, I'd bet socio-economic status has a lot to do with such preferences too: would a black man who has a high status job want to be with a woman who couldn't be a trophy wife/girlfriend, and if so, then she can't be fat regardless of whether or not he would prefer a fatter woman.



I think it is a complex array of reasons, for sure, Olwen. I've spent a lifetime trying to figure out my own complex sexuality, and in the end, I don't know that I'll ever 'know' why I like what I like, so while I enjoy the self-analysis, I don't ever think there are easy answers for even the most vanilla sexualities out there, in terms of why anyone likes what they like.

I've heard enough about who certain races prefer certain figures from all ends of the spectrum, and I think, like any other cultural idea, it gains strength the more it is repeated, without realising that it does a disservice to all the women of color I know and have heard from who are in the same boat white women are, because of the size of their body. 

Plus, it seems to ignore the fact that it wasn't all that long ago that European painters and artists created curvier, plumper women in their work (and no, I don't just mean Ruebens), and so one wonders how tastes in the female figure can change so quickly in human societies. Heck, it wasn't that long ago that a very hairy Burt Reynolds was put forth as the ideal male figure, and I doubt today any male sex symbol would be considered hot if he didn't have a hairless torso.

Thanks for the discussion, all. Good stuff to ponder.


----------



## olwen (Jan 24, 2009)

butch said:


> I don't think you can get it online, but here is the citation:
> 
> 
> Jackson, Linda A., and Olivia D. McGill. Body Type Preferences and Body Characteristics Associated with Attractive and Unattractive Bodies by African Americans and Anglo Americans. Sex Roles 35.5/6 (1996): 295-307.



It might be available in jstore or muse, yes?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2009)

butch said:


> like the blog-great work! If I think of a question, I'll send it your way.
> 
> 
> I feel like throwing a wrench into the race/preference discussion. I read a study once that showed black men prefered larger asses and hips, yes, but that overall their size preference for women was no more than a few inches larger than the preferences of white men ( the study used college aged men and women, white and black, all straight, to find out what their body preferences were). Which reminds me of "Baby Got Back"-the women Sir Mix-A-Lot sings about are not fat at all, and yet everyone seems to think a larger ass equals big fattie, and think his song praises fat girls.
> ...



DAMNIT! Why the hell are you always on point?  :wubu:

I'm especially in love with this comment because of the sir mix a lot add in. I'm sick of people saying it's a big girl anthem. It isn't. I'd argue the same about fat bottomed girls too, but that's another day kids! lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2009)

olwen said:


> It might be available in jstore or muse, yes?



http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m2294/is_n5-6_v35/ai_19178990/pg_2?tag=artBody;col1

Found it. From what I saw the numbers don't really say much though. Just that the range starts at a different point really.



olwen said:


> Butch, I've wondered the same thing too about how a big bootie or big hips automatically makes a woman fat when that doesn't always seem to be the case. It's driven me to distraction trying to figure that one out. I date all races, so I don't care what race black men choose to date, but I hear this complaint from my relatives and friends both fat and thin about how it seems like black men prefer white women to them and no matter the size they think it's cause they're either too fat or too independent. Honestly, I'd bet socio-economic status has a lot to do with such preferences too: would a black man who has a high status job want to be with a woman who couldn't be a trophy wife/girlfriend, and if so, then she can't be fat regardless of whether or not he would prefer a fatter woman.



It's tuff for me to personally say. I've always like breasts and butts (That's where I started essentially). The girl that "Converted" me (Maybe that isn't the right term, but she's what brought up the question in me) if you will is Filipino, so I don't know. 

But on the subject: For the longest time the black women that I would approach were thinner relative to white women. I was all over the place with other races/ethnic groups, but that's how I was for some time. I'm not like that now (All arounder baby ), but it happened, and I still don't know why.


----------



## olwen (Jan 25, 2009)

I looked on bnet for the article and I couldn't find it. Good eye Jon. 

The article was interesting.


----------



## grandecafe1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello,
First just needed to say ...awesome thread. I am a relative newbie to the boards and love the surprises I am constantly finding. It gives me such pleasure to see articulate and thoughtful conversations. 

1. Ladies I would love to know where you are going to get hit on... period! lol! I seem to be invisible and would love to be hit on by FA's of any ethnicity.  I thought that being out here in the midwest I would possibly find more FA's. I even joined the local BBW group. *sigh* ... but that is another thread..

2.


tres huevos said:


> dear guy who likes fat chicks,
> 
> Is there a strip club in the NYC area that 1) regularly features fat chicks, or at least women on the chunky side of the spectrum, and where - important - 2) I won't be stabbed?
> 
> ...



As a transplanted (to Minneapolis) native New Yorker I took on this challenge ... I have friends in the Burlesque & Strip industry researching for me.  of course the first thing they all mentioned was the awesome Glamazons. http://glamazongirls.com/ The ladies do not currently have a permanent home, but you can find out their schedule on their site. I will post more once I get an actual strip joint location - promise! After all us BBWS and FA's are all in this together...got help where we can. :eat2:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 25, 2009)

updated with butch's query, though i'm gonna add blaze's findings.

i'll do another question this week to make up for the big gap, keep em coming people.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 26, 2009)

actually, i'm gonna do a bunch this week. updated.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 29, 2009)

More Controvershul Upd8s


----------



## altered states (Jan 30, 2009)

grandecafe1 said:


> As a transplanted (to Minneapolis) native New Yorker I took on this challenge ... I have friends in the Burlesque & Strip industry researching for me.  of course the first thing they all mentioned was the awesome Glamazons. http://glamazongirls.com/ The ladies do not currently have a permanent home, but you can find out their schedule on their site. I will post more once I get an actual strip joint location - promise! After all us BBWS and FA's are all in this together...got help where we can. :eat2:



I've seen individual Glamazons perform, as well as other BBW burlesquers like Dirty Martini, but they're kind of performance-arty. You could catch them fairly regularly for a while at Mo Pitkin's or Zipper Factory (RIP). 

But I'm looking for the "real" thing - a down-and-dirty strip club: bad music, creepy guys, odd odors, lap dances, overpriced beer, etc. My motive is revenge. I've been dragged to places for bachelor parties where I've had to suffer through cracky-looking twigs with visible hip bones and spherical objects the size, shape, and consistency of volleyballs stapled to their chests. Once I find "my" strip club, I will drag my friends and appropriate male relatives there and hopefully make things right.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 30, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> I've seen individual Glamazons perform, as well as other BBW burlesquers like Dirty Martini, but they're kind of performance-arty. You could catch them fairly regularly for a while at Mo Pitkin's or Zipper Factory (RIP).
> 
> But I'm looking for the "real" thing - a down-and-dirty strip club: bad music, creepy guys, odd odors, lap dances, overpriced beer, etc. My motive is revenge. I've been dragged to places for bachelor parties where I've had to suffer through cracky-looking twigs with visible hip bones and spherical objects the size, shape, and consistency of volleyballs stapled to their chests. Once I find "my" strip club, I will drag my friends and appropriate male relatives there and hopefully make things right.



*Tres Huevos: you'll just have to build a time machine and magically tranpost yourself back to the 1970s. Then you can visit midtoen before it was Disneyfied and have a grand old time.*

 Times circa 1970


----------



## altered states (Jan 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Tres Huevos: you'll just have to build a time machine and magically tranpost yourself back to the 1970s. Then you can visit midtoen before it was Disneyfied and have a grand old time.*
> 
> Times circa 1970



I saw the tail end of that scene in the mid/late 80s. I went to a classic Deuce peep show as a teen - tip and touch - and some of the girls were acceptably thick, but the whole experience freaked me out bad and I never repeated it. Then I blinked and there was an Applebees and The Lion King where I used to buy bongs, fake IDs, and chinese throwing stars.


----------



## altered states (Jan 30, 2009)

grandecafe1 said:


> As a transplanted (to Minneapolis) native New Yorker I took on this challenge ...



And hey, if you know of a place in Minneapolis, hook a brother up. I was stuck there overnight once after missing a connection and it would have come in handy!


----------



## olwen (Feb 6, 2009)

Okay, here's another one for ya Dan - Why do so many FAs seem to be submissive? Should we consider squashing, lap sitting, etc a Dom/sub thing or just a basic FA thing that has absolutely nothing to do with Dominance or submission?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 6, 2009)

olwen said:


> Okay, here's another one for ya Dan - Why do so many FAs seem to be submissive? Should we consider squashing, lap sitting, etc a Dom/sub thing or just a basic FA thing that has absolutely nothing to do with Dominance or submission?



I think that although for some it might be a Dom/sub thing, for others it's completely unrelated to that sort of thinking.

Personally, although it is something sexual for me at times, it's also just something fun to do. I actually find it comfortable a lot of the time.

When it is sexual, though, I think that it's more to do with emphasizing the size and weight of the woman. I mean, I'm an FA. There's a sexual attraction to fat there, and the weight and size of the woman, and those are some of the main things that're highlighted in squashing and lapsitting.

It's easy to see how there can be a D/s element there, though. It depends on the people doing it, but while for me it's just something fat-related, for another it can be control-related. I have been in situations where it's totally up to the woman on top of me whether or not I'll be able to breathe or move or whatever.


----------



## olwen (Feb 6, 2009)

BJ, that makes total sense. I dig it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah, i disagree about fas being sub. i'm dom and the abundance of force-feeding literature points to a lot of dommage.

guys, the flow's stopped up a bit. i've gone back and started answering older queries from this thread this week (i'll be doing another entire week of updates) but you guys have to keep the questions coming.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 13, 2009)

Dear...

Your link to hogging made me sad. What exactly is the difference between plain ol' hogging versus "sweat-hogging?" I'm asking you instead of googling it myself because I'm hoping you'll break it to me gently. 

- A sad fat chick


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 13, 2009)

different names for the same thing.

EDIT: used it anyway


----------



## kayrae (Feb 13, 2009)

I really regret clicking on the link. I knew better.


----------



## altered states (Feb 17, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> guys, the flow's stopped up a bit. i've gone back and started answering older queries from this thread this week (i'll be doing another entire week of updates) but you guys have to keep the questions coming.



This man does answer questions, folks, so hit him up. He even rewrites them to be funnier and more coherent.


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 22, 2009)

Bump Chumps


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 26, 2009)

http://askaguywholikesfatchicks.blogspot.com/2009/02/im-fellow-fa-and-my-girlfriend-is-right_26.html

pretty worthy conversation piece this evening


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 7, 2009)

just because this thing has gotten the rep of a self-flagellating advice column or something...that's not the intended. it's an opinion column...feel free to challenge me, stump me, correct me, impart two cents, whatever. trying to do right by one male perspective and in the near future, a female one.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.villagevoice.com/advice/view/SavageLove/2009-03-05 this guy's not bad though


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 12, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> http://www.villagevoice.com/advice/view/SavageLove/2009-03-05 this guy's not bad though


Until you get to the second question...


----------



## olwen (Mar 13, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Until you get to the second question...



Yeah, one of the few times Savage gave advice I didn't agree with.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 13, 2009)

why not?
all savage has really ever said about the 'oh no my partner got fat' questions he gets is: if you're not attracted to someone, you don't have to be in a relationship with them if you don't want to. what's unreasonable about that?
it cuts in every direction. besides - why would anyone WANT to be with someone who wasn't attracted to them?


----------



## olwen (Mar 14, 2009)

elle camino said:


> why not?
> all savage has really ever said about the 'oh no my partner got fat' questions he gets is: if you're not attracted to someone, you don't have to be in a relationship with them if you don't want to. what's unreasonable about that?
> it cuts in every direction. besides - why would anyone WANT to be with someone who wasn't attracted to them?



It's not that. I agree with that. It's that he said the bf should loose weight for her. That's terrible advice. If you loose weight or gain weight just to please the other person and not because you want to then if you aren't happy with the process or the end result it will only breed resentment and you might gain or loose the weight back to where you were and the issue starts all over again.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 14, 2009)

olwen said:


> It's that he said the bf should loose weight for her. That's terrible advice.


paging dr. rorschach.

i don't see it at all, but let's agree to disagree cause who cares.


----------



## olwen (Mar 14, 2009)

elle camino said:


> paging dr. rorschach.
> 
> i don't see it at all, but let's agree to disagree cause who cares.





> ....Tell him that committing to you means committing to maintaining his body out of consideration for the pleasure youre expected to provide to it/take from it.



To me that reads, "tell him to loose weight for you or else."

But if you don't see that then okay. We agree to disagree.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 15, 2009)

elle camino said:


> why not?
> all savage has really ever said about the 'oh no my partner got fat' questions he gets is: if you're not attracted to someone, you don't have to be in a relationship with them if you don't want to. what's unreasonable about that?
> it cuts in every direction. besides - why would anyone WANT to be with someone who wasn't attracted to them?



i'm with you on this.


----------



## olwen (Mar 15, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm with you on this.



Yeah and his answer could have been a simple, "If he doesn't turn your crank, break up with him," which I agree with, but just not the "Your partner should loose weight to please you" part.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 15, 2009)

olwen said:


> Yeah and his answer could have been a simple, "If he doesn't turn your crank, break up with him," which I agree with, but just not the "Your partner should loose weight to please you" part.



it's not about losing weight though, you're obligated to stay attractive to your partner unless there's a reasonable cause (health, trauma, masectomy whatever) for otherwise. it's just as disrespectful to stop going to the gym for no reason as it is to knowingly date an fa while trying to slim down. if you don't have a good reason for not trying to stay attractive to your partner they have every right to break up with you.


----------



## olwen (Mar 15, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> it's not about losing weight though, you're obligated to stay attractive to your partner unless there's a reasonable cause (health, trauma, masectomy whatever) for otherwise. it's just as disrespectful to stop going to the gym for no reason as it is to knowingly date an fa while trying to slim down. if you don't have a good reason for not trying to stay attractive to your partner they have every right to break up with you.



Yeah, you should stay attractive for your partner, within reason. I think asking your partner to loose or gain weight is no small request. It's not like asking for a new haircut or different makeup or a new wardrobe, or to go out more. Loosing and gaining are both difficult to do, not to mention all the feelings the person being asked has about their bodies. Ultimately it's not up to her, it's up to him. If anyone looses or gains for their partner when it's not really what they want to do it will lead to resentment and more problems.

Anyway, we don't know the reason he gained weight tho do we? He could have injured himself at the gym and had to drop his routine, or maybe he couldn't afford it anymore, or maybe he did just start eating more. From her letter, it looked like she didn't even bother to find out what was going on with him, she just had a reaction - eww he's fat now. If she wasn't gonna bother to find out about that stuff, and it bothered her that much then she should just break up with him. 

My advice to her would have been just that: talk to him and find out what's going on with him. If he's cool with the weight gain and doesn't want to loose it, or can't loose it, then find someone else. No one is under any obligation to stay with someone who no longer does it for them. There's no nice way to tell him the weight gain isn't doing it for you. Just tell him and see what he says. Sucks, but you'll both live.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 16, 2009)

olwen said:


> I think asking your partner to loose or gain weight is no small request.



neither is staying with a partner for the same reason. and be careful of the distinction: this isn't picking up a fat guy and asking him to lose weight, this is a guy who's already been a "Greek God." she sounds pretty sure she's gonna be comparing the new him to his old body from here on out, which he doesn't deserve.

i would give her the same advice...i mean, sure, ask if anything's wrong, give it a fair hearing. we don't know why he gained weight but barring some great reveal i think it's pretty obvious it's because they're apart and long-distance. see if he cares to do something about it. there are reasonable limits and allowances but they're not married, why even put themselves through a slog? ultimately, hanging onto a partner who's long distance that you're not even attracted to anymore? ditch. it would be freeing for both of them.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 16, 2009)

lose.
lose.
lose.
one o.


----------



## Tau (Mar 19, 2009)

I confess I cried a little while i was reading the hogging article  I choose to believe that, even though the majority of men in the world are not into fat girls they would never condone behaviour like what's described in the article or behave that way themselves. Seriously fucking bleak at the mo but its always better to know than not.


----------



## butch (Mar 19, 2009)

So, here's a question, EIT: how much of the fat attraction (the whole spectrum, from an appreciation for curves to a serious WG/Feederism kink) is a taboo response to the 'obesity epidemic' rhetoric and the whole puritan hang up on pleasure/leisure in US society?

BTW, I'm making no claim one way or the other about this, just curious to see how you interpret this hypothesis.


----------



## olwen (Mar 19, 2009)

butch said:


> So, here's a question, EIT: how much of the fat attraction (the whole spectrum, from an appreciation for curves to a serious WG/Feederism kink) is a taboo response to the 'obesity epidemic' rhetoric and the whole puritan hang up on pleasure/leisure in US society?
> 
> BTW, I'm making no claim one way or the other about this, just curious to see how you interpret this hypothesis.



Good question. Yeah, I'd like to hear Dan's take on it too.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 24, 2009)

i don't like writing about feederism because my friends read the blog so i'll see how much i can tackle there w/o bringing it up, but this very question is the subject of a book i'm writing and makes me question my feelings on the fetish/preference debate. because i do believe that besides the internet, the other component of exponential growth in the fat community at this point in time is fat being extremely, violently taboo, more than it ever has. with anorexia and bulimia and heroin chic at an all-time high in the 90s, and the desensitizing of my generation to sex and violence, but particularly the availability of the scantily clad thin female body everywhere from magazine shelves to myspace, visible body fat has been relegated to pornography in itself. i do believe there is a cumulative rise in the number of fat admirers because of this desensitizing to thin sexuality and know plenty of people with "further" fetishes such as force-feeding and such that arose directly from strange weight/eating experiences.

plenty of fat admirers would disagree...they just like what they like. but i know i personally wouldn't be here writing this if not for totally freudian reasons.

i'm gonna reshape this for a post.


----------



## olwen (Mar 24, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i don't like writing about feederism because my friends read the blog so i'll see how much i can tackle there w/o bringing it up, but this very question is the subject of a book i'm writing and makes me question my feelings on the fetish/preference debate. because i do believe that besides the internet, the other component of exponential growth in the fat community at this point in time is fat being extremely, violently taboo, more than it ever has. with anorexia and bulimia and heroin chic at an all-time high in the 90s, and the desensitizing of my generation to sex and violence, but particularly the availability of the scantily clad thin female body everywhere from magazine shelves to myspace, visible body fat has been relegated to pornography in itself. i do believe there is a cumulative rise in the number of fat admirers because of this desensitizing to thin sexuality and know plenty of people with "further" fetishes such as force-feeding and such that arose directly from strange weight/eating experiences.
> 
> plenty of fat admirers would disagree...they just like what they like. but i know i personally wouldn't be here writing this if not for totally freudian reasons.
> 
> i'm gonna reshape this for a post.



That's interesting. There's no debate for me tho. I don't consider myself a fetish, but then I don't reject my fat either and I could see how a fat person who does reject their fat would think of themselves as a fetish. It just seems really strange to me than an entire group of people could be relegated to fetish status. Just as strange would be how blacks are considered fetish worthy for some whites. The fact that there are subcategories of porn for both fat people and black people but not say, redheads just speaks to the disconnect between identity and sexuality in western society. 

That a person's love of fatness is a preference doesn't quite gell with me either. It just makes more sense to me as a sexuality. That way concepts of preference and fetish don't count for as much. You can have a fetish exist within a sexuality, and a fetish isn't a sexuality unless it is a lifestyle. I'm not sure how much sense that all makes but it works for me for now.


----------



## Tau (Mar 31, 2009)

Is there any difference between 'thin' sex and 'fat' sex? I ask because one of the people who've posed a question said they enjoyed one over the other. Don't thin people shag like fat ones do??


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 1, 2009)

Tau said:


> Is there any difference between 'thin' sex and 'fat' sex? I ask because one of the people who've posed a question said they enjoyed one over the other. Don't thin people shag like fat ones do??



In my books BBW rule.....

Borrowing a phrase from Jazz Great Dexter Gordon who was describing another Legendary Great, Louis Armstrong...

_*Why have "Hamburger" when you can have "Filet Mignon"*_


----------



## olwen (Apr 1, 2009)

Tau said:


> Is there any difference between 'thin' sex and 'fat' sex? I ask because one of the people who've posed a question said they enjoyed one over the other. Don't thin people shag like fat ones do??



One word, frottage. Okay two words, fat frottage.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 1, 2009)

olwen said:


> One word, frottage. Okay two words, fat frottage.



I may steal this.


----------



## olwen (Apr 2, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> I may steal this.





Feel free.


----------



## Cors (Apr 2, 2009)

Tau said:


> Is there any difference between 'thin' sex and 'fat' sex? I ask because one of the people who've posed a question said they enjoyed one over the other. Don't thin people shag like fat ones do??



To me, the difference between "regular" sex and fat sex lies in the focus. A BBW and her non-FA partner probably engage in typical sex where he focuses on her breasts, hips, butt and avoid her big belly and other wobbly parts. An FA, however, takes his or her time to caress every luscious roll and curve.


----------



## kayrae (Apr 2, 2009)

I giggled.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 2, 2009)

I plagiarized.


----------



## butch (Apr 2, 2009)

Cors said:


> To me, the difference between "regular" sex and fat sex lies in the focus. A BBW and her non-FA partner probably engage in typical sex where he focuses on her breasts, hips, butt and avoid her big belly and other wobbly parts. An FA, however, takes his or her time to caress every luscious roll and curve.



I got turned on. :blush:


----------



## Victim (Apr 2, 2009)

Tau said:


> Is there any difference between 'thin' sex and 'fat' sex? I ask because one of the people who've posed a question said they enjoyed one over the other. Don't thin people shag like fat ones do??



Total immersion. Ahhhhh....


----------



## Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

Cors said:


> To me, the difference between "regular" sex and fat sex lies in the focus. A BBW and her non-FA partner probably engage in typical sex where he focuses on her breasts, hips, butt and avoid her big belly and other wobbly parts. An FA, however, takes his or her time to caress every luscious roll and curve.



Thanks Cors  I figured as much but thought i should ask in case I'm missing out on something spicy


----------



## Weeze (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh honey. Fatties are indeed spicy.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 7, 2009)

Why haven't you updated in forever?


----------



## exile in thighville (May 10, 2009)

no one's asked anything


----------



## Tina (May 11, 2009)

I do think that was a question she asked, Dan.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 12, 2009)

metaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tina (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, I know.

Do you intend to write something to give advice to closeted FA who are having a hard time coming out?


----------



## exile in thighville (May 12, 2009)

if there's one who wants to ask something about that and doesn't want to do it here, they can pm me or [email protected]

i just posted a summum of the poll i did here but i want to stay focused on q&a. other bonuses to follow.


----------



## CharDonnay (May 17, 2009)

krismiss said:


> that's a really cool idea.
> 
> *thinks of people to give link to*



Will check it out hun.


----------



## katherine22 (May 17, 2009)

Observer said:


> OK, here's the biggest issue of most single FAs
> 
> "How does a FA approach a new BBW and show interest in a way that gets past the reservations that have been inbred by our society?"
> 
> I know what my answer has historicallly been to this question but I'm suggesting yuo might want to use and reply to it.




You wish to dispense with the social niceties that are elegant and gracious and get down to the business of approaching a woman and telling her what you want?


----------



## exile in thighville (May 17, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> You wish to dispense with the social niceties that are elegant and gracious and get down to the business of approaching a woman and telling her what you want?



answered this one here


----------



## CleverBomb (May 17, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> metaaaaaaaaaa


Madness?
This is Metaaaaaaa!

-Rusty
(no question here, alas)


----------



## MisterGuy (May 17, 2009)

Let me axe you a question. 

Do you know of woman who unbutton their pants after they eat a lot (a hole bowl of pudding?!) i think its best:smitten: eheheheheheheh


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 22, 2009)

ahahaha natasfan meme

I do still update this thing when there's a ?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 22, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> ahahaha natasfan meme
> 
> I do still update this thing when there's a ?



Dude, good response.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 4, 2010)

i'd like to reactivate ask a guy who likes fat chicks if y'all wanna send/post questions (you can send anonymously via formspring)

for noobs it's pretty self-explanatory, though expect more interviews and guest answers than before


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 4, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> i'd like to reactivate ask a guy who likes fat chicks if y'all wanna send/post questions (you can send anonymously via formspring)
> 
> for noobs it's pretty self-explanatory, though expect more interviews and guest answers than before


 
I shit you not I was checking out the site just yesterday, and was hoping for a revival like this. Looking forward to this.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 4, 2010)

the more people ask the longer i can keep it going and put energy into it


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd ask a question, but I myself am a guy who likes fat chicks, and sort of defeats the point of asking. 

I'll think of something though. Mostly likely some trans-Atlantic FA question.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll ask a question. And apologise if it's been asked before.

As a guy who's not especially attracted to BBW's (i'm attracted to all kinds), i'm curious to see if FA's are exclusively attracted to BBW's and nobody else OR if you are attracted to thinner girls too?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 5, 2010)

Going back over the blog, I realize you've made some really prudent responses.
We need an FA round table. lol


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks! and i'd be very interested in organizing a roundtable if anyone wants in...


----------



## Christov (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm in for a roundtable.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 5, 2010)

pm to come


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 5, 2010)

Christov said:


> I'm in for a roundtable.



Agreed, though I have no clue how this would function.

Maybe like a game of 1 vs. 100, where thighville is the host and the panel of FAs make up the 100?


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd enjoy contributing to this.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 8, 2010)

Tau said:


> Is there any difference between 'thin' sex and 'fat' sex? I ask because one of the people who've posed a question said they enjoyed one over the other. Don't thin people shag like fat ones do??



There are a bunch of differences (my first LTR gf, waaaay back when was thin / average(ish))... 

How can I put this... if doggy style is your fave and you're very "vigorous"... a thin(ner) girl's hip joints will kinda stab you as you thrust hard... that can be... off-putting (somewhat)... but with a BBW - no problem! Plus - awesome jiggling!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 14, 2010)

i don't think that's "the" difference though


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 14, 2010)

roundtable went pretty well, edited portions to come

right now knocking off some of the smaller questions


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jun 14, 2010)

joswitch said:


> There are a bunch of differences (my first LTR gf, waaaay back when was thin / average(ish))...
> 
> How can I put this... if doggy style is your fave and you're very "vigorous"... a thin(ner) girl's hip joints will kinda stab you as you thrust hard... that can be... off-putting (somewhat)... but with a BBW - no problem! Plus - awesome jiggling!



I'd enjoy answers to this one myself...

An ex (let's call him evil ex) told me once that sex with me was "great but not as good as it would be...." I asked, "why" and he explained that he couldn't always get all of the way in because of my fat... that regardless of position he just felt like he wasn't getting enough contact, I guess...

I didn't probe more and it has pretty much warped me. I've not been in a long term sexual relationship since then... and that's been about 7 years since we last were together and 8 years since he told me that little factoid.

Any info?


----------



## joswitch (Jun 14, 2010)

BBW4Chattery said:


> I'd enjoy answers to this one myself...
> 
> An ex (let's call him evil ex) told me once that sex with me was "great but not as good as it would be...." I asked, "why" and he explained that he couldn't always get all of the way in because of my fat... that regardless of position he just felt like he wasn't getting enough contact, I guess...
> 
> ...



That was never a problem for me, especially not with doggy style, and that's in my personal experience with gfs around the 300lb, size 26 / 28 zone... 

I suspect it was more to do with your "evil ex" having a preference for thin(ner) women. I.E. HIS (and it is HIS issue) issue was in the big head, not the little head.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 14, 2010)

BBW4Chattery said:


> I'd enjoy answers to this one myself...
> 
> An ex (let's call him evil ex) told me once that sex with me was "great but not as good as it would be...." I asked, "why" and he explained that he couldn't always get all of the way in because of my fat... that regardless of position he just felt like he wasn't getting enough contact, I guess...
> 
> ...



him not getting in all the way should be a problem for _you_ not him if he knows what to do with a wet penis


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 17, 2010)

so kellie kay will be doing the first of hopefully many "ask a bbw" guest q&as, so pm or email questions for her this week.

preference will go to qs asking her advice or about everyday/relationship stuff. 

feeding/gaining/weight/paysite/fetish questions will be ignored - just not what i'm doing with my blog.


----------



## MisterGuy (Jun 17, 2010)

Ask her if she'll be my girlfriend yes/no/maybe


----------



## Tau (Jun 17, 2010)

Hope springs eternal


----------

